# Circuito de Radio Control Casero , es posible ?



## Jorf (Jul 27, 2006)

Muchas veces en el foro estuve al acecho de algun circuito para operar un auto a radio control, pasión que tengo de chico y algún día me voy a sacar el gusto. Si bien podría comprarme uno de estos aparatos, va contra mis principios de renegar, probar, gastar hasta hacerlo yo. Es por ello que solicito nuevamente su ayuda para tratar de hacer algo con esto:

¿Estos circuitos mandarán dos señales a la vez? Es decir, tener dos botones apretados.

* Transmisor RF

Solo utilizaría la parte de RF de este transmisor por tonos.

http://www.electronica2000.com/radiocontrol/transtonos.htm

* Receptor RF

También, solo utilizaría la parte de RF.

http://www.electronica2000.com/radiocontrol/recepmono.htm

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, visto esto solo quedan unas preguntas:

¿Es un circuito viable?

¿Me tendría que ir a comprar un radio control y dejarme de embromar?

¿Estoy totalmente loco?


----------



## HHHHH (Ago 11, 2006)

Hola, yo arme el transmisor por tonos de electronica2000, pero no me funciono, dado que algunos componentes no se consiguen aqui.

Recuerdo que hiciste mencion sobre inyectar una señal de un 555 y despues hacer filtros, estoy intentando hacerlos con capacitores fijos y potenciometros.....si logro hacerlo pasare los valores, asi quizas puedan hacerlo mejor


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 11, 2006)

Hola compañeros:
Yo soy uno de los tantos interesados en el Radio Control. Y he investigado MUChO, hasta que di con algo que aun no se si funciona porque no lo he armado, debido a que el receptor lleva una bobina que dice ("CHOKE 2,2 uHy"), me gustaria poder publicar el circuito para que podamos solucionar el problema, y todos salgamos beneficiados, pero no se como publicar cosas aca!!!!
Si alguien me dice como !!!!!

El circuito emisor esta compuesto por un 555, un trimmer, una bobina "muy facil de hacer", un pulsador y un puñado más de componentes pasivos. En cuanto al receptor es un par de transistores, un potenciometro, un trimmer,un Relé, una bobina facil de fabricar, YYY el famoso CHOKE de 2,2 uHy que espero que podamos resolver......

nos vemos y espero sus respuestas......


----------



## HHHHH (Ago 11, 2006)

Hola... bueno pues, segun se, solo pueden publicarse archivos de 150k, pero EinSoldiatGott, publico un RC de una revista que por cierto me falto meterle una hoja escaneada.... el punto es que el nos podria ayudar, por cierto uH parece ser micro hernios pero la "y" no estoy seguro de que sea, eso lo vi en electronica2000


----------



## Jorf (Ago 11, 2006)

Es un choque de radio frecuencia y no es complicado armarlo, inclusive creo que se vende en las casas de electrónica, sirve para separar el RC de la continua. Si encuentro por MSN a alguien que hace mucho me dijo como hacer uno paso el dato, porque yo ya me olvidé...     

De cuanto canales es el circuito? No lo podés colgar de otra página y luego pasarnos el link?


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 12, 2006)

Hola de nuevo !!!!
Aca publico el emisor......en respuesta a HHHHH la y de uHy, se acostumbra escribir Henrios com H sola o como Hy deebido a que el apellido original del hombre era Henry.

Para Jorf te digo que tanto el emisor como el receptor son de un canal, aunque puedes hacer varios ajustados a distintas frecuencias y listo........

Aca paso el circuito del emisor que esta en Power point, el receptor lo paso otro dia debido a que no lo terminé de pasar a Power point.


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 12, 2006)

hola NUEVAMENTE!!
aca esta el dichoso recptor con su dichoso choke.........


----------



## Jorf (Ago 13, 2006)

Bueno muchachos, a deducir el circuito!

El emisor es un oscilador basado en un 555 como etapa de modulación que se regula por medio del pote y luego un tanque de RF que consiste en la bobina y el capacitor variable para generar la señal.

El receptor no tengo mucha idea, me llama la atención la parte de recepción, no entiendo para que el pote. Lo que si a partir de las resistencia de 2k2 hay filtros para la frecuencia que transmite el 555 del emisor y luego los diodos 1n4148 recitifcan esta señal para alimentar el último transistor que comanda el relé. 

Creo que con pocas modificaciones se puede hacer multicanal, siempre que las frecuencias no sean armónicas. Además por lo visto es un circuito de la revista Lupin que siempre andan.

Modifico el título del post así atraigo a los gurues.


----------



## HHHHH (Ago 14, 2006)

Hola amigos

Ya di un vistazo a los circuitos y la verdad no se ven nada complicados!!!!. Desafortunadamente aqui en acapulco ya fui a todas las electronicas posibles y ninguna trabaja los capacitores variables, intentare con los de la radio aver que pasa..... y otra cosa, en el receptor, ¿donde va conectado el "+"?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 14, 2006)

Para decodificar la saeñal del 555 lo mejor es utilizar un detector de tono tipo NE567, tiene salida en colector abierto. googlear un poquito y encontrareis.

Si no encuentras condensadores variables siempre te queda la solucion de poner uno fijo y separar las espiras.
Si bobinas de receptores antiguos con un tubito de 5mm o mayor guardarlas son ideales para circuitos de RF y muy dificiles de encontrar actualmente. Subtituyen los condensadores variables ya que en su interior llevan una fragil ferrita que permite regular.

Normalmente se encientran en radios viejas.


----------



## HHHHH (Ago 16, 2006)

Hola, otra vez yo, he encontrado mucho sobre el NE567 y por lo visto si seria mas facil pero como conecto el circuito de la pagina anterior al CI??? y otra cosa, creo que el CI y el circuito de la pagina anterior no trabajan al mismo voltaje...


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 16, 2006)

no el NE 567 trabaja con 6V, pero no es problema, podemos colocarle un 7805, total con 5V anda perfectamente


----------



## HHHHH (Ago 19, 2006)

Hola a todos, ya hice los 2 circuitos y el transmisor creo que si funciono, pero el receptor no anduvo(como de costumbre jajajaja), el punto es que ahora tal vez podria funcionar con un radio o algo asi, almenos lo intentare...


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 22, 2006)

Al receptor lo hiciste con el choke????
Como lo fabricaste????


----------



## HHHHH (Ago 23, 2006)

primero me base en calculos extraños que encontre en internet, tambien en electronica2000 pero como un amigo que me enseña me dice que debe ser muy presiso y que si me paso 1 mm puede que ya no jale, pero tambien me dijo que el choque no necesita estar ordenada las vueltas, esa linea entiendo que es bobina de ferrita, la saque de un radio viejo y tan solo enrolle 20 vueltas de alambre del 32...quiza los calculos no me salieron bien, volvere a intentar hasta que salga ok?


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 23, 2006)

puede ser que la ferrita del choke es en forma de circulo???? El cable iría enrrollado alrededor..........por favor que alguien confirme o refute lo que digo.......
muchas gracias


----------



## Jorf (Ago 23, 2006)

Creo que la ferrita en  forma de círculo se usa más, por algo será... no sé...

Sigan muchachos sigan que van bien y yo cada vez entiendo menos, jajajaaaa!!!


----------



## cuervokbza (Ago 24, 2006)

Hola nuevamente!!!
me expresé mal muchachos, lo que quise decir es si esos núcleos con forma de anillo son chokes.........no tengo mucha experiencia ni idea de RF....igualmente yo creo que hay que buscar un solución para esto, estamos muy cerca de lograrlo............
gracias y chauses!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jorf (Ago 25, 2006)

Hice un emisor de FM que tiene 10 metros de alcance con muy buena calidad alimentándolo con 6V, cuando en realidad se alimenta con 9 o 12V. Mi idea para experimentar va a ser usar este emisor con un generador de tonos y una radio como receptor con los filtros pasa banda.

Propongo que hagamos una tabla con los valores de capacitor y resistencia para el generador de tonos y también los valores del NE567 como pasa banda. Recordar que estas frecuencias no tienen que ser armónicas.


----------



## Randy (Ago 25, 2006)

el choke ... segunyo te dicen como hacerlo....

en algun transmisor de pablin es una bobina sobre una resistencia 

jejeje


----------



## Jorf (Ago 25, 2006)

Yo hice un choque enrrollando sobre una resistencia de 100 ohm por 1/4 la totalidad de la misma con alambre fino, anduvo joya! Buscando fotito...


----------



## Jorf (Ago 25, 2006)

Ahí está, me pasé no? Con ese método quedó andando muy bien, eso si, complicado el tema de soldar y bobinar la resistencia, hay que hacerlo con mucho cuidado! El choque es el que está en la parte de arriba.



Bueno, a ver quien se juega con la tabla de tonos ahora...       


PD: Ese circuito es de un emisor de FM que si bien tiene algo de alcance, calienta demasiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaado.


----------



## HHHHH (Ago 26, 2006)

Tal vez puedes cambiar las resistencias a 1/2...... o lo estan a 1/2? y si essos son los trimmers, yo no los conosia ni en foto


----------



## Jorf (Ago 26, 2006)

El tema de ese transmisor de FM experimental es que el transistor de salida no tiene limitación en el colector más que una bobina, por esos es que se va en temperatura. Pero como es experimental y para jugar no me molesta!

Todas las R son a 1/4 vatio.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 18, 2006)

HHHHH dijo:
			
		

> Hola... bueno pues, segun se, solo pueden publicarse archivos de 150k, pero EinSoldiatGott, publico un RC de una revista que por cierto me falto meterle una hoja escaneada.... el punto es que el nos podria ayudar, por cierto uH parece ser micro hernios pero la "y" no estoy seguro de que sea, eso lo vi en electronica2000



Hola, acabo de leer su mensaje, si aún ocupa que suba el diagrama o si vuelve a necesitar usted o alguien de foro que le ayude en algo, solo avísenme para eso estamos  Y por cierto hoy leí su zip del radiocontrol y me pareció raro que el circuito no tubiese ninguna introducción  si puede pasarle la hoja faltante se lo agradecería mucho.



			
				HHHHH dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos
> 
> Ya di un vistazo a los circuitos y la verdad no se ven nada complicados!!!!. Desafortunadamente aqui en acapulco ya fui a todas las electronicas posibles y ninguna trabaja los capacitores variables, intentare con los de la radio aver que pasa..... y otra cosa, en el receptor, ¿donde va conectado el "+"?



Hola, yo si encontré esos capacitores y en una electrónica, me costó $1.5 pero no los conocen como capcitores variables sino como trimmers, me paso que les pregunté por los capacitores variables y me dijeron que no tenían y les pregunté ¿y esos que estan ahí que son??     y me dijeron: aahh esos son trimmers 


Yo también estoy intentando hacer un radiocontrol y no llevo muchos avances apenas voy en la teoría, solo que yo lo controlaré desde el puerto serial de la computadora.

Yo pienso utilizar modulación FSK, hay unos integrados como el XR2211 y XR2206 que son modulador/demodulador FSK, si los encuentro en donde vivo, lo cuál lo dudo, los utilizaré y ya solo agregaré la etapa de transmisión/recepción.

Voy a hacer algunos dibujos para mostrarles la idea que tengo y si hay alguna sugerencia poder aplicarla.

De momento les dejo este contyrol para 4 canales que no es lo qu eyo busco pero tal vez a alguien le pueda servir.

http://www.redeweb.com/microbit/articulos/9-FT205K.pdf#search="Transmisor para radiocontrol"

Saludos


----------



## joaquin (Abr 18, 2009)

hola me presento soy nuevo en forosde electronica y estoy para dar una mano y que me ayuden a mi tambien con este proyecto.
el ne567 es un comparador de tonos si no me equivoco, yo use uno de esos, son caros, y no se si vale la pena usarlo. ademas hay que adaptar las entradas del mismo con capacitores y resistencias antes de que entre al 567, se va a agrandar mucho en tamaño el circuito. y lo digo por experiencia, esos 567 son muy sensibles


----------



## fanloeb (Oct 10, 2009)

hola!! soy principiante en electronica...
cuando era pequeño, hace algunos años, me compraron un escarabajo (modelo nuevo) a radio control, el tema es que lo estaba haciendo tunnig, y al momento de limpiarlo, use un lustramuebles, éste entro en el fotodiodo receptor, y dejo de funcionar, saque este fotodiodo, y compre uno "al parecer" igual pero nunca funciono. no se si era igual al original, este receptor es de tres contactos. no se si lo conecte bien. tiene un cable rojo, uno negro y uno amarillo. los inverti y nada.... como puedo solucionarlo???
muchas gracias de antemano..


----------



## saiwor (Oct 10, 2009)

interesabte transmisor con 555, el receptor algo complicado, voy a probarlo bobina de choque VK200. 

claro quieren armar un transmisor fm no en las bandas comerciales, en otras bandas como 25mhz, 50mhz, 75mhz. esto sirviria para muchas cosas, mmmm en fin.... yo armee un transmisor fm en la banda comercial el sonido se escuchaba regular, pero tenia que aumentar el radio (receptor) al max. volumen para escucharlo bien., 
Ese emisor quieria moficar la frecuencia a unos 25mhz, pienso varialo las bobinas  y resistencia, mi problema es el receptor, en que receptor probaree, en la red entre algunos muy complicados muchas bobinas,,, en fin todo se con paciencia.... cuando funcione bien lo posteare.


----------



## juliansharp (Oct 16, 2009)

si les interesa yo tengo un circuito con lm567 detector de tono que ha una frecuencia abre el circuito y a otra la cierra, esto no seria para controlar un carro a control remoto pero serviria para apgar luces ha distancia que llevo en ese proyecto arto tiempo


----------



## saiwor (Oct 16, 2009)

juliansharp dijo:


> si les interesa yo tengo un circuito con lm567 detector de tono que ha una frecuencia abre el circuito y a otra la cierra, esto no seria para controlar un carro a control remoto pero serviria para apgar luces ha distancia que llevo en ese proyecto arto tiempo


 
Cuanto quisiera ensamblar ese receptor, hay varios en la red, 
en mi local (pais) no es factible ese lm567, no es comerciable.


----------



## JOSIAN (Feb 6, 2010)

a mi tambien me ha pasado bastante eso en mi pais he querido armar varios circuitos pero hay componentes que no se consiguen yo tengo algunos circuitos rc pronto los publico para compartirlos con ustedes


----------



## jeisson z (Jun 25, 2010)

bno muchacos encontre un circuito de RF que es totalmente analogico y q*UE* t*E* permite todos los canales q*UE* q*U*ieras es un poco largo pero ya lo pude probar y funciona es realmente sencillo aq*U*i esta el url: http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/3notas/nota04-1.htm


----------



## Gradmaster (Oct 9, 2010)

Bien, el receptor es un simple receptor regenerativo, Antonny expuso el que ha armado con exito.

el potenciometro que viene en el circuito sirve para regerar la señal sin el simplemente el circuito no anda.

sobre la bobina de choque, yo la arme con un tubo de ferrita, lo consegui de una placa madre de una pc viejita, y estan en la entrada y salida de los puertos de comunicacion, a ese tubo de ferrita solo le hace falta un pequeño trozo de alambre magneto que pase a traves de el, y tiene su XRF.

los circuitos del transmisor y receptor los arme en proto y aun asi funcionaron bien, ademas que reemplacen el trimmer con dos capacitores similares, uno en el receptor y otro en el transmisor y seguro les funciona.

hablando del detector de tono, lo pueden implementar con simples filtros pasa banda RC, ponen dos en cascada y les ofrece un buen rechazo.

saludos y exito.


----------



## vardac (Dic 15, 2010)

Chequea esto talves te puede servir asi como me ayudo a mi

http://www.e-aeromodelismo.com.ar/Notas/radiocontrol/index.htm

en esta pagina te enseña como armar un transmisor y receptor para radio control esta muy bueno.


----------



## El barto (Mar 24, 2011)

vardac, te funciono el circuito que sale en aeromodelismo ?


----------



## vardac (May 5, 2011)

Barto el circuito de aeromodelismo lo tome como ejemplo de un circuito que ya tenia y lo unico que saque fue la antena y su frecuencia en base a este circuito.


----------



## vmo (Abr 29, 2013)

Hola. He decidido hacerme un radio control eléctrico, y me gustaria saber si con un receptor y un teclado inalámbrico USB (van juntos) pudiera hacerme una emisora y un receptor para el RC.
Es de la marca Innobo.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## alexus (Abr 29, 2013)

Te cambio la pregunta "ES POSIBLE?" por "VALE LA PENA?".

Si lo pensas, si, vale la pena. Porque pondras sobre la mesa varios temas, radiofrecuencia, electronica analogica, digital, "potencia", etc.

Si no tienes experiencia en radio frecuencia, y no dispones de instrumental necesario, piensalo dos veces...

Tienes todo lo necesario para contruirlo, terminas el proyecto y pones en la balanza el tiempo y dinero invertido contra un radiocontrol comercial, y ves que la b alanza se inclina a favor de este ultimo...

Saca tus conclusiones, poder se puede.


----------



## vmo (Abr 30, 2013)

Para mi, si vale la pena hacerme el receptor y la emisora, porque así aprendo (estoy haciendo 1º de Bachillerato) y así poder entretenerme y aprender.
También dispongo de un receptor de RC chino pero solo tiene una salida (son de los que no tienen dirección pero si motor eléctrico para propulsarlo). Es de 27 MHz, y me gustaria poderle adaptar a el mas salidas, y poder mejorar algo mas.
El receptor es casi idéntico a este (solo cambia la ubicación del integrado y es de otra marca: en el mio pone RX3 y abajo una serie de números que no encuentro en ningún datasheet).





El controlador, por lo que he visto suele ser común en radiocontroles que no son de marcas conocidas y no son profesionales.


----------

